# Solved: edit text in corel Draw 12



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All,


I have urgent assignment to edit some letters in file made by Corel Draw 12.
I can not edit it from edit text on menu bar. I think the text has been transferred to curve or whatever it is.

Can anyone suggest methods so that I can edit the text again?
Thanks.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. If it has been converted to curves, i don't think it is possible to edit it.
How much text are we talking about?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

If it is converted into curves then it is a graphic and not text anymore.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

the way I do it ( I use Corel 9) , Retype the word and hi-lite the text ( you typed),, position it so you can see the original....then scroll through the list until you find the matching font.

Corel Draw displays your word in each font you select...I do this all the time as I help my dad edit and create graphics for logos

then resize and fit over the existing and replace it


----------



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

up to 50 words with spelling mistakes.



caraewilton said:


> Hi. If it has been converted to curves, i don't think it is possible to edit it.
> How much text are we talking about?


----------



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

yes, it has been converted.
do you know how to edit?



jimr381 said:


> If it is converted into curves then it is a graphic and not text anymore.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

If it is only 50 words, it is going to be quicker to retype.
If it were lots and lots of words, you could try exporting the file as a picture file (jpg, tiff) and then running it through an ocr programme.
The fact is, what you currently have is not text . . . it is just a picture and it can't be edited.


----------



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you.
that is what we are doing now. Export to photoshop first.



caraewilton said:


> If it is only 50 words, it is going to be quicker to retype.
> If it were lots and lots of words, you could try exporting the file as a picture file (jpg, tiff) and then running it through an ocr programme.
> The fact is, what you currently have is not text . . . it is just a picture and it can't be edited.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I assume you want to try the ocr thing. Why export to photoshop first? Just press ctrl e and then export it directly from corel draw to what ever bitmat format your ocr uses.


----------

